# Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs (Merged)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The media has reported that Armstrong was sent to Indiana for Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anthony Johnson for D.A,*

Link?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Anthony Johnson for D.A,*

No link yet, just what the media reported.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony Johnson for D.A,*

If this is true, which I highly doubt, it looks like we took turns getting the better of each other this offseason. 

And if this was to be, why wouldn't it have all been in one deal?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*



> _Indianapolis Star - _The Indiana Pacers are on the verge of finalizing a deal with the Mavericks for veteran point guard Darrell Armstrong in a sign-and-trade deal, according to people with knowledge of the situation. According to the Indianapolis Star, the Pacers will give up guard Anthony Johnson in the deal, while also receiving Mavericks forward Josh Powell.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41630/20060723/pacers_to_acquire_armstrong_from_mavs/


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*



t1no said:


> :cheers:


Stupid deal for us.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Anthony Johnson for D.A,*

Stupid deal for the Pacers.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

I agree. It just doesn't make sense. Why trade decent PG for an OLD PG and another forward?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

**** you, Larry Bird.

What a god awful trade to our lone warrior out there last year.

Though, this saves us a lot of money.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

It's all about money, he doesn't want to pay taxes, plus this feels like one of those trades that was decided wether or not Harrington was coming to Indiana


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

I'll miss AJ.. Unfortunately, I don't know much about Armstrong. 

Does he weigh less than AJ?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*



Box Man said:


> I'll miss AJ.. Unfortunately, I don't know much about Armstrong.
> 
> Does he weigh less than AJ?



Armstrong is 38, known for being a good defender, and used to be a great shooter. Both categories have gone down with age. He also used to have a sick vertical...also has gone down with age. I've always liked Armstrong and hold nothing against him here....


But come on...way to take away one of our huge leaders.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

And the rich keep getting richer


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*



StephenJackson said:


> Armstrong is 38, known for being a good defender, and used to be a great shooter. Both categories have gone down with age. He also used to have a sick vertical...also has gone down with age. I've always liked Armstrong and hold nothing against him here....
> 
> 
> But come on...way to take away one of our huge leaders.


actually his vertical is still pretty good for his age, he can occasionally block shots when he plays


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

Apparently we're also getting Rawle Marshall..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

What a stupid @ss deal, man if we're gonna go with a dinosaur at the point why not just keep AJ who is twice the PG that Armstrong is.....simply pathetic uke:...

Why is Bird determined to make Dallas better??....Maybe he's planning to work for them in a few years... :curse: :curse:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

this makes no sense at all. i wouldnt even trade tinsley for those guys we're getting... besides the C position is what we need (and still need). please tell me this is not going to happen.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys got ripped. Very badly. From a playing standpoint.

But now you probably have dibs on DA as an assistant coach after the season, which will be very, very valuable, believe me.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*

ummm im gonna say this to you indiana fans, if your getting DA for AJ thats a downgrade, but picking up powell AND rawle marshall (gonna be a more offensive then defensive josh howard like player) then you won the deal, not to mention $$$

indiana doing big things with marquis, james white & rawle on board.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Cheer up Pacers fan, AJ is going to be a non-factor in Dallas (stuck behind Terry and Harris). 
I'm guessing Armstrong won't contribute much but who knows, he might be the next Avery Johnson. (coaching wise)
The two youngsters the Mavs gave up has solid potential. Even if one of them turns out to become anything decent, Pacers got a better end of the deal. Hey, come on Larry Bird made this trade. If you can't trust him, who else? (besides Jerry West)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It's gonna be good for your chemistry to have 4 former Mavs playing together.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

are those two guys along with DA first round picks?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> are those two guys along with DA first round picks?


Nope. Both undrafted guys.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

He's so old, he shoulda been outta league a while ago, why would we do this? It doesn't make sense from any point of view. Trade away another PG when thats what we are lacking? Come on now.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Nope. Both undrafted guys.


Not only are they undrafted but they have limited NBA experience, spent most of their rookie seasons in the D-League but were recalled due to injuries to Josh Howard (Marshall started in his place and did surprisingly well) and Keith Van Horn (Powell played Dirk's backup).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Only hope I have is that this move is somehow connected with Harrington, because this absolutely makes no sense at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*



StephenJackson said:


> Though, this saves us a lot of money.


NOT. AJ makes 2.6 million next year.



> Hey, come on Larry Bird made this trade. If you can't trust him, who else? (besides Jerry West)


I trust Donnie Walsh, not Larry Bird. Bird's still young at building teams.

Really, couldn't we get DJ Mbenga in this deal, also?

How many of these guys will even make the team? We already have an overload of guys like this, and this does nothing but make us a shallower team. This is not going to set up an Al Harrington move. We have Orien Greene, Tinsley, and Saras at the PG, which means we have to get someone else. Stephon Marbury?

Did we really have to give Dallas our two most reliable players? AJ's stock is really high from scoring 40 in the playoffs, and the most we can get for him is 3 scrubs, one of which is super old, and the others have little experience. I'd rather have kept AJ and Cro than have what we have now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers To Acquire Armstrong From Mavs*



Pacers Fan said:


> I'd rather have kept AJ and Cro than have what we have now.



Definetly...To me it seems that this team is taking steps backwards when everone else in the east is going forward...WTF is next Granger for Magloire??....uke:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like the Croshere for Daniels, but this is just stupid.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Rawse is basically a Josh Howard Clone. I think they are trying to get some big players on the team that can do a lot of things at once. Granger, Daniels, White and Shawn can all do a lot of things on the court and so can Rawse. I think its a solid deal.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Indy always have a way with having decent players iam sure these guys can turn out ok


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

This is strictly a money deal to free up some cash to get Harrington. The Pacers will probably drop everyone but DA. Either that or the Pacers are aquiring another PG with a huge contract...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jreywind said:


> Either that or the Pacers are aquiring another PG with a huge contract...


Stephon Marbury for Jamaal Tinsley and Stephen Jackson?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Rawle Marshall is going to be a pretty solid player in this league. I wouldn't be too sad. I'd just hope Jamaal doesn't get hurt.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Tinsley will be the starter

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060725/SPORTS04/607250393/1088


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Tinsley will be the starter.





> *Tinsley has missed 112 of 246 games the past three seasons because of various injuries.*


And this is the guy that we're depending on...:no:....How many more chances are we going to give glass man until we finally come to our senses.... :curse:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

"As the roster stands now" That is not set in stone. Besides, when healthy I think he's a top PG in NBA, too bad hes not healthy often.


----------

